# GW-501516 Log



## Psych (Sep 19, 2012)

Just got my research supply from Osta-gain last week and my subject is ready to get started. The shipping and packing were all top notch and very quick even while ordering on a holiday.

Subject Stats:
Male
6'1"
205lbs
13-14% bf

Goal: 10% bf with some lean muscle gain.

Day 1:
5mg GW
600mg Test C
1.5mg Letro

Test Subject Log:
It is a fairly hot day today but I am sitting in A/C right now, I felt perfectly cool before taking my first dose but heated up after about 10minutes and started to sweat. I am not sure if I can attribute this to the GW yet but will keep an eye on it for future dosing. Took the first shot of my cycle about 20min later, as it is the first day no noticeable affects from that can be seen.

Test Subject Notes:
I have no problems with my cholesterol or BP so I have not included that information but I could have them checked soon.


----------



## Psych (Sep 20, 2012)

Day 2:
5mg GW
1.5mg Letro

Test Subject Log:
Sweating was not an issue today so I am going to assume it was something else. No noticeable sides directly but had a crazy good pump going in the gym, cardio remains about the same.


----------



## Robalo (Oct 1, 2012)

Update?


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 17, 2012)

any updates


----------

